
The “Don't Be a Dick” Code of Conduct - kinix
https://ilostmypage.com/the-dont-be-a-dick-code/
======
blackflame7000
"What the group considers to be dickish WILL change. Even if a group agrees
now, all groups change over time (even if the members stay the same their
environment definitely doesn’t)."

It's interesting how we adapt our sense of normal based on consensus even
within the smallest of groups. If you have a team of 5, and 2 are replaced,
the dynamic for the remaining 3 changes based not only on how they
individually interact with the new people but also with how the incumbents as
a whole interact with the new people.

If A,B,C interact with D,E. Then A's relationship with D also depends on the
interactions between BD, BE, CD, and CE

~~~
kinix
Agreed.

Whilst it's less obviously impactful, I think it's important to note that it
doesn't have to be a whole person-swap though. Group dynamics can change over
time as the people in it have different life-events, hit different points in
their career-path etc. That change can then go and have exactly the same kind
of effect that you outline, without any people-swaps.

------
sometimesijust
A CoC that encourages bullying and marginalisation. Probably should include
"don't cry" as well to get the full gamut of emotional abuse covered.

